# Another option a Seadoo Jet Boat



## dpshook (May 9, 2016)

Basically a bigger version of a jet ski but with a hardened steel impeller and grate that blocks rocks/oysters . I've been using mine for two years around corpus .


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have considered one of those but everyone tells me they take a ton of maintenance, I think they could get into some skiney water. How have you fared as I like the idea


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

How can you have a grate that blocks rocks and oysters but still allows plenty of water flow? And if there is such a grate why wouldn't they use that on ski's? The impellers on ski's are made of SS too.. I guess I'm asking whats the difference?


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

would block more than most intakes but probably not all but the style similar to the first post in this link is probably what is on there

http://www.greenhulk.net/forums/showthread.php?t=204000


----------

